# Adobe Illustrator - Pfad abrunden?



## T3101 (17. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und habe gleich mal eine Frage, ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen 

In Adobe Illustrator habe ich mit dem Zeichenstift einen Pfad erstellt, den ich jetzt gerne abgerundet hätte:

http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/3139/unbenannt2no.jpg

Kann mir bitte jemand erklären, wie ich das am besten mache? Vielen Dank! 


Einen schönen Rest-Samstag wünscht
T3101


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (17. Oktober 2009)

Zum Abrunden wählst Du den Zeichenstift aus und gehst über einen Punkt. Dann hälst Du Alt gedrückt und ziehst an dem Punkt, bis er die gewünschte Rundung hat.
Bei so vielen Punkten würde das aber recht lange dauern, da wäre es sinnvoller für eine Kurve nur einen Punkt zu machen und diesem die entsprechende Rundung zu geben.

Ich hoffe, dass ich helfen konnte


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
nach dem ich mir dein angehängtes Bild so anschaue kommt mir der Verdacht das du die Vorgehensweise zur sinnvollen Erstellung eines Vektorpfades noch nicht ganz verstanden hast.

Undzwar hast du nun versucht durch möglichst viele Punkte eine Rundung in deinen Pfad zu bekommen.
Das ist uneffektiv. Der Vorteil eines Vektorprogrammes besteht darin die Dateiinformationen zu verringern indem du durch Mathematik den Weg zwischen zwei Punkten beschreibst.
Heißt du müßtest für deine Rundung nur am Anfang und Ende der Kurve einen Punkt setzen und dann so verfahren wie es Gewürtzwiesel sagte.

Gruß


----------

